# What other hobbies do you have?



## ZippoGeek (Apr 27, 2014)

Self-explanatory title!

I'm big into radio-control aircraft. Not exactly a good pilot (I average one gruesome crash per year ) But it's great fun anyway.


----------



## REDRUM (Apr 27, 2014)

Soccer, guitar, surfing... but don't get out on the board much these days...


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 27, 2014)

Gardening, playing in a community orchestra, pickling and canning, and coming up with wild decorating ideas.


----------



## dralarms (Apr 27, 2014)

Firearms, and right now family tree research (that's about to drive me nuts)


----------



## Julie (Apr 27, 2014)

knitting, crochet, off-roading in our jeep and like Dralarms, researching my family tree.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Gardening, playing in a community orchestra, pickling and canning, and coming up with wild decorating ideas.



Rayway, which instrument do you play? I'm gong to guess cello. I enjoy listening to orchestra's.


----------



## dralarms (Apr 27, 2014)

Julie, do you have full access to research materials? I don't yet. I signed up for a site and paid the fees but then found out that I have to pay another 120 bucks for a year to unlock some stuff I need access to.


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 27, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Rayway, which instrument do you play? I'm gong to guess cello. I enjoy listening to orchestra's.



Hey Dan, I did try cello while I was pregnant and really enjoyed it - but my instrument is bass trombone. 

Since many people have never heard of it, here's a side by side comparison of a regular (tenor) trombone, and a bass (double trigger) trombone. There is also a single trigger model - but bass is where it's at! It has extra sets of tubing and can go much lower than a regular trombone into the tuba-style range.


----------



## buffalofrenchy (Apr 27, 2014)

football, football, football... Comes September everyone around me knows I am somewhat available on Saturdays and not available starting 1pm on Sunday till January. Redzone channel is the best.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 27, 2014)

I like gardening and cooking (mostly Italian). Still have an interest in Classic Cars, but I am not currently in nor do I have plans to re-enter that hobby. I was into pre-WWII models and I am beginning to think that the time has past for those cars, at least for the amateur collector.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 27, 2014)

I really involved with the Boy Scouts , fishing (time available), and of course WINE MAKING ! Well it started as a hobby and now its more like an obsession - LOL


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 27, 2014)

My one big other hobby is hockey. Mostly only watching these days, but the occasional playing, also. That and a bit of fishing, mostly bass and sunfish, but every so often I get a hankering to try my hand at walleye's. I generally don't have the patience for them.


----------



## GaDawg (Apr 27, 2014)

There are two seasons at my house, football season and waiting on football season.


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a classic corvette that I like to tinker with and go to cruise ins. I am fortunate to live on a small lake in Alabama and a larger lake in Northeast florida that i like boating on. Tryiing to maintain both takes up a good bit of time.A lot of my time is spent making sure we see our granddaughters in Florida. And I am a Nascar fan.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 27, 2014)

Car restoration....my last three


----------



## jdmyers (Apr 27, 2014)

FISHING, FOOTBALL, CAMPING. All three can and should be done while drinking wine


----------



## Jericurl (Apr 27, 2014)

I've got entirely too many hobbies.

I read a ridiculous amount of books.
I also make soap, crochet, knit, and garden.

Manthing and I just spent a large portion of our day building a chicken run. We will be getting some chickens in a couple of weeks.

I used to hike and kayak a lot when I lived in Colorado. Unfortunately, Texas doesn't have much public land and none at all within an easy driving distance.


----------



## blackspanish777 (Apr 27, 2014)

Gardening and landscaping here.


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014


----------



## JohnT (Apr 28, 2014)

Funny you should ask, 

For a number of years, I have been vacationing by taking classes at the John C. Campbell folk art school in NC. 

I found that blacksmithing was a great release, but really found that I liked wood turning. 

Just a couple of weekends ago, I was looking at a rather nice lathe that was on sale. When I looked into more, I needed to spend about 2,500 for the lathe, gouges, chucks, and all the other stuff I would need. 

Then I said to myself, "that's all I need, another hobby that costs me thousands." 

I slowly walked out of the store with both my wallet and my marriage in tact.


Other than the all consuming passion of winemaking, I like to cook.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 28, 2014)

I golf, Garden (veggies & hostas only), I gather & read comic books (I would say collect, but they are not worth anything).
Video game on rare occasions, play drums (kit and hand, but gave up gigging years ago).

But playing in the yard with the kids is what I tend to do most of the time.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Apr 28, 2014)

Play softball in the summer, Bird/Deer Hunting in the Fall, Gardening, Cooking

Past few years I have raised a few thousand pheasant and chukar each year. I think that hobby will be replaced with wine/beer/cheese making. Snow storms/freezing rain keeps collapsing the pens. However, now I have about a half acre fenced off from the critters, with water and power, so thinking I could get a pretty nice garden going. Does anyone know if you can grow hops near grape vines?


----------



## Scott (Apr 28, 2014)

Well this takes up alot of my free time, otherwise wood working and outdoors stuff.
http://bacaworld.org/


----------

